# Step Van Owners . . . "Step" inside



## JGMConstruction

I am seriously considering buying a step van when I can afford it. My dad had one when he was in the business, actually 2. He loved those things since he could carry every tool he owned in them as well as any materials he might need on a job. I have searched hear and found a lot of info, but scattered.

What I was looking for was a general opinion from you guys on some things. Like what length do you own, or would have rather gotten? Do you prefer a gas or diesel? And what do you prefer for shelving?

Here's the things I'm looking for as well. 16' or longer, diesel, adjustable heavy duty shelving, possibly adding an Onan genset and good size air compressor, and a place to set up a laptop and printer for on the spot billing and quotes. I'm still torn on the rear door, rollup or hinged. I'm probably leaning towards hinged so I have another place to hang tools and extension cords.


----------



## WheelsOne

I've also been wanting to go with a step-van.

I've found a place that sells USPS, (not UPS) and was leaning towards one of these but so many people say stay away from the 6.5 diesel. Funny cause I don't believe that the one's that told me to stay away from them actually owned one. 
I did however talk to a Mac Tool Truck guy who drove one with the 6.5 and he said he loved it. And said it's not the 6.5 but the 6.5 turbo to stay away from.

I tow a 6x12 trailer now and have to box it in the driveway with my truck and my wifes car to keep it safe. Due to it being broken into twice, once on the job in 10min. and second time they came to our home.:furious:
So every morning and evening I have to jockey cars around.

I think a step van would be nice, having all in one, hop in and go work truck, strictly for work.
Only thing I worry about is the if it breaks down, with the trailer if my truck breaks down, if i had to I could rent a truck to get me by. But with a step van, well I would be out of work till it's fixed.

So I'm torn as well. I know this may not have helped but just wanted to add I'm pondering the same thing.

What make and model was your dad's step vans?

Thanks!


----------



## mdshunk

I've worked out of step vans for years, and I can tell you that you definitely want the hinged doors. A tip for you... Mill Supply has THE BEST step van parts and accessories catalog. If you will have a passenger, the jockey seat sucks. Get another pedestal and install a real seat like the driver's side.


----------



## JGMConstruction

My dad's were a '68 GMC for his first one, and then he sold it for a '85 Chevy. Both were 14' I believe and all aluminum. The GMC had a straight 6 and 3 speed, and the Chevy had a 350 and auto. Both ran great and had plenty of room for most of his tools. But there were plenty of times he needed more room for longer materials, or wanted to add a compressor or generator.


----------



## JGMConstruction

mdshunk said:


> I've worked out of step vans for years, and I can tell you that you definitely want the hinged doors. A tip for you... Mill Supply has THE BEST step van parts and accessories catalog. If you will have a passenger, the jockey seat sucks. Get another pedestal and install a real seat like the driver's side.


My dad had both types of seats. The GMC had the folding seat, and it did indeed suck lol. The Chevy had a seat from a full-size van. It feels much safer and comfortable.


----------



## BKFranks

If you need more room in your van, just do an addition.


----------



## JGMConstruction

Bet that would be confusing at the gas pump lol.


----------



## WheelsOne

So you plan on gas or diesel. A 6 cyl. would actually work pretty good for me, maybe slow but who cares and plus I don't really have but around 800lbs to haul around anyway.The one I'm considering has a 6.2l diesel auto and was built to military specs. Also was told got over 20mpg on the hwy. But $7k for a 93' is hard to swallow + it''s a few states away. But it has all the paper work and service ever done to it.


----------



## Mr. Wms

BKFranks said:


> If you need more room in your van, just do an addition.


just when you thought you've seen it all :blink:


----------



## mdshunk

WheelsOne said:


> But $7k for a 93' is hard to swallow + it''s a few states away. But it has all the paper work and service ever done to it.


Consider that an aluminium bodied Step Van is considered a million mile vehicle. Change the engine and transmission every 300K or so and it'll last you a good million miles.


----------



## WheelsOne

So you think $7k is a reasonable price mdshunk? Cause honestly I don't know anything about a diesel.


----------



## mdshunk

WheelsOne said:


> So you think $7k is a reasonable price mdshunk? Cause honestly I don't know anything about a diesel.


If it's aluminium bodied, yes indeed. 

There are a lot of DHL step vans on the market now, but all or nearly all of them have a roll up back door. They're going in the 3-8K range.


----------



## WheelsOne

Yeah, this one has the barn doors (hinged). I work out of a trailer with a ramp door which is pretty much a must for bringing wheels in and out of the trailer for work. So with the step van I would have to have a fold down ramp made for this purpose. Much like the ones on lawn trailers. I've seen them do it around here on old u-haul trucks. I think they weld them up themselves, cause I don't know anyone who sells them due it needing to be custom fit.

Thanks!


----------



## mickeyco

We used to have them at a place I worked, I drove what I thing is one of the bigger ones they make (size of a Snap On van), it had a bit of a kick-out so you had to watch it on corners, it was cold in the winter and hot in the summer (driving with door open helped), noisy, bumpy, swayed with heavy winds and didn't handle great. But they are great work trucks and hold a crap load of stuff, you can stand in them and you can get them real cheap (out here anyhow) and with a good set of mirrors (adjusted properly) they're not bad to drive.

I mentioned this before, we have municipal auctions out this way, the trucks are quite reasonable, step vans go for between $1000 and $3000 and usually have less than 40,000 miles on them, are well maintained, most have huge inverters or generators, some have hydraulic setups. Not sure if you guys have these same type of auctions in your areas, a lot of people come from out of state for ours. Anyhow, take a look for municipal auctions, or if you're not to far from Chicago, it might be worth a trip. Here's a few picks of the ones from the last two auctions I went to:


----------



## BKFranks

mickeyco said:


> We used to have them at a place I worked, I drove what I thing is one of the bigger ones they make (size of a Snap On van), it had a bit of a kick-out so you had to watch it on corners, it was cold in the winter and hot in the summer (driving with door open helped), noisy, bumpy, swayed with heavy winds and didn't handle great. But they are great work trucks and hold a crap load of stuff, you can stand in them and you can get them real cheap (out here anyhow) and with a good set of mirrors (adjusted properly) they're not bad to drive.
> 
> I mentioned this before, we have municipal auctions out this way, the trucks are quite reasonable, step vans go for between $1000 and $3000 and usually have less than 40,000 miles on them, are well maintained, most have huge inverters or generators, some have hydraulic setups. Not sure if you guys have these same type of auctions in your areas, a lot of people come from out of state for ours. Anyhow, take a look for municipal auctions, or if you're not to far from Chicago, it might be worth a trip. Here's a few picks of the ones from the last two auctions I went to:



I knew a guy who had one of those. It was full of tools. He would drive it from job to job until one night someone drove off with it. Nothing like making it easy for the crooks to drive away with the mobile tool box.


----------



## WheelsOne

BKFranks said:


> I knew a guy who had one of those. It was full of tools. He would drive it from job to job until one night someone drove off with it. Nothing like making it easy for the crooks to drive away with the mobile tool box.


 
This is true, but fully equiped trailer isn't any better. The metal they use for the hasps and handles are junk steel. It doesn't matter if you have a stainless steel super duper bulletproof lock, if the hardware is made of junk steel may as well have a school locker padlock on it.

My trailer was broken into twice, 1st time they got me everything in 10min. Hasps cut and air compressor, generator, paint guns, 2 floor jacks, paint, impact gun, electric cords, torque wrench, and whatever they could get their hands on.
Oh not to mention they cut through the kriptonite cable lock keeping the generator & compressor locked inside a locked trailer.

2nd time they came to my house in my driveway. Now I have a self contained alarm with pager and I barracade the trailer in my driveway at night. Plus a M&P 9mm I bought, here in Texas we have the castle law, which covers all of the owners property, even what's parked on the curb.

I think if i went with a step van, a good alarm with pager would be good security. Even if they cut the siren it doesn't stop it from paging you. Plus you can take 2 min. and disconnnect something where they can't start it.

I'm always worried about my trailer getting hit again, it sucks to say the least.


----------



## mnjconstruction

I have always wanted a step van. My buddy is a one man show (carpenter) and has one. He loves it! It is setup nice and holds every tool he owns. Everything has its own place and stays organized. I think I might pick one up this summer!


----------



## AustinDB

you can consider a box van...uses a cutaway van chassis so all the creature comforts are available and the back can be outfitted as you see fit. Mine has a slide door between the front and back-a short box (10') but opening the door I can get 13' long stuff in. I would opt for a longer box next time...the roll up door is pretty nice-definitely better than barn doors (never had them though-but they swing...). 

for engine choices, diesel or gas...my gas 5.7 gets consistent 9.5mpg. consider the sprinters for better mileage!


----------



## platinumLLC

Mickeyco, you have any info on the Chicago auctions? I am from Wisconsin and went to a couple municiple auctions in the last year but they were small and didn't have much and the trucks were going for a pretty high price. Thanks


----------



## hedjhawg

Mickeyco, I, too, would like more information on the Chicago auction... Could you post?


----------

